# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما معنى: (رباني ) في مثل قولهم: العالم الرباني أوالشيخ الرباني أوالرجل الرباني؟

## ابو بشار الغزاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني كثرت علينا المصطلحات  الجديدة على اذاننا والحقيقة ان الكثير  من هذه المصطلحات اشعر بالارتياب عند سماعها لا اعلم يجوز من جهلى بهذه المصطلحات  لذا اتمنى من اصحاب العلم ان يفيدوني وجزاكم الله خير 
من هذه المصطلحات (رباني ) مثل العالم الرباني الشيخ الرباني  او الرجل الرباني وهكذا  ارجو التبسيط في شرح المسألة وجزاكم الله عن الامة خيرا

----------


## ابو بشار الغزاوي

المطلوب حكم شرعي في قول هذه المصطلحات

----------


## أم نور العين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لعله من قول الله تعالى في سورة آل عمران : 
مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ (79)
قال الشيخ السعدي في تفسيره تيسير الكريم الرحمن: 
وهذه الآية نزلت ردا لمن قال من أهل الكتاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمرهم بالإيمان به ودعاهم إلى طاعته: أتريد يا محمد أن نعبدك مع الله، فقوله { ما كان لبشر } أي: يمتنع ويستحيل على بشر مَنَّ الله عليه بإنزال الكتاب وتعليمه ما لم يكن يعلم وإرساله للخلق { أن يقول للناس كونوا عبادا لي من دون الله } فهذا من أمحل المحال صدوره من أحد من الأنبياء عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام، لأن هذا أقبح الأوامر على الإطلاق، والأنبياء أكمل الخلق على الإطلاق، فأوامرهم تكون مناسبة لأحوالهم، فلا يأمرون إلا بمعالي الأمور وهم أعظم الناس نهيا عن الأمور القبيحة، فلهذا قال { ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون } أي: ولكن يأمرهم بأن يكونوا ربانيين، أي: علماء حكماء حلماء معلمين للناس ومربيهم، بصغار العلم قبل كباره، عاملين بذلك، فهم يأمرون بالعلم والعمل والتعليم التي هي مدار السعادة، وبفوات شيء منها يحصل النقص والخلل، والباء في قوله { بما كنتم تعلمون } إلخ، باء السببية، أي: بسبب تعليمكم لغيركم المتضمن لعلمكم ودرسكم لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه، التي بدرسها يرسخ العلم ويبقى، تكونون ربانيين.

----------

